# Deer shedding antlers



## David Van Asperen (Feb 20, 2016)

On my facebook page there is a video of a mule deer shedding both of his antlers at the same time. Called a once in a lifetime video. I do not know how to import that video from facebook to this forum. If someone wants to do that it is ok by me .
Thanks
Dino Dave


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 20, 2016)

thats cool dave I would like to check that out. we found a fresh half a nice 8 pointer today while metal detecting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 20, 2016)

On a bowhunting forum I frequent a guy got a video of an axis buck that he was fixing to shoot and one of its antlers fell off and spook him!

OK here it is

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 20, 2016)

During shedding season we used to take 5 gallon pails, cut the bottom off and spike them to the ground, put corn in the bottom and when the bucks came to feed it'd knock them right off the head if they were ready to drop. Made it easy to pick up pairs on occasion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 21, 2016)

I was going to build an antler trap out of bungee cords this year, but missed my chance.


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 25, 2016)

I saw a video a while back of a guy that shot a whitetail that was bedded down with a bow and when the buck jumped up both antlers flew off. It was the very last day of season and the buck was practically bedded in the guys back yard. His reaction when the buck antlers flew off was kind of funny. Ill try to find the video.


----------

